# Random Nationals Photos (very photo heavy)



## Leeana (Sep 14, 2008)

I will most likey have to make multiple posts to get all the photos in....once i get sheryls permission i might throw in a few from her farm too. So this is your warning, this page is is going to be very photo heavy.

Left on tuesday around 11:30pm for Sheryls farm in TN...arrived around noon wensday at sheryls farm (12'ish hour drive). As most of you know this was my first Nationals, and i went with Sheryl and Ernie to help and be an extra set of hands when needed...had a fun time although i swear it felt like we arrived...clipped bathed clipped bathed clipped bathed clipped bathed then clipped some more and left. It was fun though and had a great time. Overall had a great time, watched many of the halter classes which was what i was most looking forward too. We roomed with Dana (ruffian) and Deana all week. On saturday (i think..?) we visited the Martins Pony Farm in OK, they have so many beautiful ponys for the picking and any one of them could have came home to live here, there was one filly that really really cought my eye ..but she was already taken (Mrs Stassle




). I will get onto the pics now...i'll do National photos first...

The Water'N Hole ....a personal faverite place to visit. Many pit stops made here while venturing threw barn B










JC's Jenga the National GRAND Champion Stallion Over and I after the presentation of the grand class






We had a few center ring visitors during the grand champion stallion class....






Ernie and Jag getting harnessed up for their Country Pleasure Class






Yacky yacky yack....on the phone with either Judy or Frannie between classes






You can insert your own caption for this one but i believe it speaks for itself










Who could these eyes belong to? ....Jill would you know?










Belinda and one of my faverit stallions Good Man Charlie during the SR Stallion Over class, owned by Mike and Lisa






Catch and Lee






Copper (Sheryls dog)...






Adam


----------



## Leeana (Sep 14, 2008)

The Famous Martins Pony Farm .....

Such nice people, it was so funny as i have always linked the martins with the shetlands..never the minis..we were sitting talking and he was going threw all these martin minis he has bred and sheryl and i would just go "really!" lol. Martins Boozer After Dark...so on and so on. Beautiful horses, great people.


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG I LOVE the horse in the second picture



:shocked



He is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Good Man Charlie is AMAZING~~~~~~~ Thanks so much for posting them


----------



## Leeana (Sep 14, 2008)

Kentucky Horse Park...i stopped on the drive home yesterday


----------



## Leeana (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Leeana (Sep 14, 2008)

The grave of John Henry....


----------



## Doobie (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow .... thanks so much for the pictures ...

Wish I could of been there myself, hoping to go next year!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing these, absolutely wonderful pics.


----------



## Gini (Sep 14, 2008)

Wonderful pictures Leeana! Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow that was great to see all your pix!! Very neat all of them!! Thanks for sharing with all of us who couldnt go...


----------



## Relic (Sep 14, 2008)

Thankyou for posting the pictures of the kentucky horse park...you have no idea how many happy memories that brought back...


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 14, 2008)

Leeana, Thanks.. Great pics.. I feel like I was there!

The Kentucky Horse Park... oh... such a BEAUTIFUL place



)

I just LOVE this piece.!!!! What I would give to have that in my yard......



)))

~Sandy


----------



## maplegum (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks like a fabulous trip - you lucky girl


----------



## twister (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow Leanna those pics are all awesome, thanks for sharing. I wish I could have been at Nationals but I couldn't get the time off work, maybe next year.

Yvonne


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 15, 2008)

I think we should make a Canadian contingent to go down, we could rent a bus



It would be a blast, with a stop at the Horse Park. If we start saving now. We could even pick up some others along the way.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2008)

I love your pictures, Leeana, and I do recognize these special eyes and ears


----------



## Dr. Pam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh....The Watering Hole. My favorite place to go for a lovely "fruit smoothie"



. Thank you for the back stage trip--the live video feed was wonderful but the best stuff happes off the camera!


----------



## Becky (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting such great pictures, Leanna!

Love the behind the scenes pics!





And yes, the Martins bred miniatures long before they started in Shetlands. Many, many famous horses have come from their farm.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 15, 2008)

HEY NOW!!



That one pic was posed, you brat. I believe I took a picture of you with your camera that was rather funny too. Let's see it.





Great pics btw!


----------



## Russ (Sep 15, 2008)

LOVE all the pics! Thanks for sharing Leeana!

Where's the one of Sheryl at the WaterNHole getting into the sacramental wine? lol

Where's Miss Erica? Where's my baby brother Romeo?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for posting all those photos! So cool! I can't imagine a better horse vacation.


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 15, 2008)

:yeah





Great seeing you!


----------



## Cara (Sep 16, 2008)

awesome pictures!!!! thanks for sharing, i have been waiting to see them lol


----------



## Ferin (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting these Leeana! I really enjoyed looking through them. Made me feel like I was almost there. The statues at the Horse Park are gorgeous! I would love to visit it sometime.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 19, 2008)

It was fun, really enjoyed the Water'N Hole



. Met Boinky, Frankie, Erica, Vicki, Mike & Lisa, very nice people at TenL training



, Pam (Justanothercowgirl), Desiree, Angie and her husband, Adam and his boyfriend.....im missing a few people in there i just know it.

Yes Russ, gave Romeo and his sister a bunch of love



...way to cute


----------

